# Liberty head badge variations?



## prewarkid (Dec 28, 2013)

I was having a conversation yesterday with a friend regarding Chicago Cycle Supply badged schwinns  and the different badge variations that were offered in the 30's. We concluded that most had at least 2 except liberty and La Salle.    Has anyone seen other variations of the two? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 28, 2013)

I know of one other Liberty and a Gulleys LaSalle, has the same style script but does not say Chicago Cycle Supply on it.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 28, 2013)

Here are a couple of pictures.


----------



## prewarkid (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Kim.   Have you ever seen either one in a oval variation? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 28, 2013)

prewarkid said:


> Thanks for sharing Kim.   Have you ever seen either one in a oval variation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free




No, I have not. Always looking though.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Dec 29, 2013)

There is a few more of liberty and Lasalle I'll fin the pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

